# Neve no Porto Santo ???



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 17:21)

Tenho uma tia que vive no Funchal e tem casa no Porto Santo .
Há uns anos , infelizmente não me lembro ao certo quando foi , enviou-me um mail intitulado "nunca visto" , em que me dizia que tinha visto nevar na Ilha e junto enviou estas 4 fotografias .
Será mesmo neve ? Será granizo ?
Vou tentar averiguar em que data foi isto , se ela ainda se lembrar , para ver os mapas do Wetterzentrale .
Seja neve ou granizo não deixa de ser curioso .


----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 17:22)




----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 23:34)

Boas fotos...
Trata-se de granizo ou saraiva.. intenso que criou acumulações.. mas apenas granizo!
Por curiosidade, na Madeira muitas pessoas tem o hábito, de se referir ao granizo como neve, e isto é por vezes alvo de confusões...

Mas para cair neve no Porto Santo a essa cota.. a Madeira estaria toda ela branca.. para não falar de Portugal que já teria de ter alguma acumulação significativa..


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 20:08)

Olá sou novo aqui!
Bom Forum! 

Sem dúvida que é granizo.
Para quem não sabe o granizo até cae em países subtropicais e tropicais como Cuba, Brasil,etc...
Por vezes provoca danos avultados em culturas como a cana de açucar.


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 21:18)

bem vindo ao forum belem


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2007 às 23:37)

belem disse:


> Olá sou novo aqui!
> Bom Forum!



Olá Belem, bem vindo ao forum. Se te apetecer passa pelo tópico das apresentações e indica a tua localização no Painel de Controle/Perfil.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 23:41)

mocha disse:


> bem vindo ao forum belem


Obrigado e


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 21:02)

Granizo sem dúvida. Neve no Porto Santo ao nível do mar, talvez quando a corrente do golfo parar 

Na 1º foto os montes ao longe estão completamente descobertos de neve, ao contrário da praia. Na 2º foto dá para ver perfeitamente que só existe o "branco" no solo, se fosse neve ela cobriria também a vegetação, como por exemplo aquela palmeira.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2007 às 21:28)

A fotografia data da Páscoa de 2003, conforme refere o Blog Memórias do Filho do 25 de Abril.

Podem encontrar mais fotografias no PXO - Porto Santo FotoBlog 

De facto não é neve porque não se acumula sobre a vegetação arbórea.

*Mas, atenção, já nevou em Porto Santo: 4 de Fevereiro de 1860.*

_A SECA E A FOME

As situaçöes atrás referidas levam-nos inevitavelmente a uma visäo catastrófica do quotidiano da ilha do Porto Santo, resultado das prolongadas estiagens, que se sucedem com frequência nos séculos dezoito (1702, 1711, 1715, 1723, 1749, 1751, 1769-70, 1779, 1783) e dezanove (1802, 1806, 1815-16, 1829, 1847, 1850, 1854, 1855, 1883).
A mais antiga referência que temos a uma seca prolongada data de 1589, ano em que foi necessário enviar o gado para a ilha da Madeira, por falta de pastagem. O mesmo sucedeu em 1783 tendo o governador da Madeira recomendado aos agricultores de Machico, Santa Cruz e Porto da Cruz que recebessem o gado até Setembro.
Perante este espectáculo o aparecimento de chuvas era sempre saudado, mas também considerado com apreeensão, pelos efeitos catastróficos que podiam causar. Os Anais registam três anos- 1842, 1857 e 1859- em que a população sofreu com os danos causados pelas chuvas nas casas, na sua maioria cobertas de barro. Para as que caíram nos dias 18 e 19 de Dezembro de 1859 o cronista exclamava que não havia "notícia de tanta chuva acompanhada de ventos tão fortes nesta ilha".
A merecer registado à parte está a queda de neve a 4 de Fevereiro de 1860. Os montes e os vales cobriram-se deste manto branco, perante a estupefacção de todos. Os Anais rematam: "caso virgem entre este povo"._

Fonte: Avieira.net


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2007 às 22:29)

Gerofil disse:


> A fotografia data da Páscoa de 2003, conforme refere o Blog Memórias do Filho do 25 de Abril.
> 
> Podem encontrar mais fotografias no PXO - Porto Santo FotoBlog
> 
> ...



Tenho algumas dúvidas... Como disse atrás, na Madeira sempre foi hábito de chamar "neve" ao "granizo", e poderá ser esse o caso, de um granizo intenso que cobri-se a ilha em idêntica situação como as fotos acima captaram..
Suponhamos essa realidade de neve no Porto Santo.. bem então como não estaria a Madeira!! O Porto Santo tem uma altitude máxima de pouco mais de 500m. Para não referir Portugal Continental, que ficaria totalmente coberto...
Mas existe sempre a pequena idade do gelo que pode explicar essa hipotetica situação de queda de neve no Porto Santo...


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:20)

Esse sucesso é impensável hoje em dia, mas quem sabe em 1860 num evento extremo tal fosse possivel. Como já disse várias vezes neste fórum, eram outros tempos...


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2007 às 20:46)

Já que estamos numa de Ilhas, alguém sabe se alguma vez nevou à cota zero em alguma das Ilhas do Arquipélago dos Açores?


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2007 às 12:49)

Não tenho conhecimento de neve nos Açores ao nivel do mar. Apenas tenho  nos picos mais altos, principalmente no Pico (2351m), onde até é relativamente frequente.
Será que ja aconteceu?  A influência maritima não deve permitir que isso aconteça...


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2007 às 23:42)

Acho que em tempos recentes (séc. XX), nunca nevou ao nível do mar nos Açores. Em séculos anteriores, acho possivel em eventos extremos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2007 às 10:44)

Fil disse:


> Acho que em tempos recentes (séc. XX), nunca nevou ao nível do mar nos Açores. Em séculos anteriores, acho possivel em eventos extremos.



Tenho referência que nevou nos inicios dos anos 80 na Vila do Nordeste, ao nivel do mar! Essa informação encontra-se no jornal Açoriano Oriental. Infelizmente nao sei precisar a data concreta, mas é entre os anos de 1980 e 1985.


----------



## Minho (18 Out 2007 às 22:13)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tenho referência que nevou nos inicios dos anos 80 na Vila do Nordeste, ao nivel do mar! Essa informação encontra-se no jornal Açoriano Oriental. Infelizmente nao sei precisar a data concreta, mas é entre os anos de 1980 e 1985.




Será mesmo?? Ou será como na Madeira que têm por hábito chamar neve à queda de granizo?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2007 às 22:40)

Minho disse:


> Será mesmo?? Ou será como na Madeira que têm por hábito chamar neve à queda de granizo?



Neste caso é mesmo neve! Eu próprio li a noticia. Infelizmente não sei precisar a data concreta do jornal. Foi para um trabalho de pesquisa que andei a fazer e ao folhear o jornal deparei-me com essa noticia. Foi uma vaga de frio que atingiu os Açores. Lembro-me que nesse jornal diz que nesse dia fez uma máxima de apenas 6ºC em Ponta Delgada. Talvez na biblioteca publica de braga tenha lá esse jornal! É o "Açoriano Oriental".


----------



## pedrojoper (5 Dez 2008 às 02:15)

Minho disse:


> Será mesmo?? Ou será como na Madeira que têm por hábito chamar neve à queda de granizo?



Já ouvi chamarem de neve ao granizo, mas também neva! Há continentais que não acreditam que neva na Madeira, mas já vi muita neve, mesmo a cotas médias (1200m).


----------



## Hazores (5 Dez 2008 às 09:13)

bom dia

minha avó conta que quando ela era pequena, que chegou a ver snó  (devido à base das lajes temos estas coisas snó= snow) oque para ela é diferente de neve. assim sendo neve é granizo e snó é neve.

ela diz que uma vez caiu muita que a serra (1023 m de altitude) ficou branca durante dois dias e que onde morava (aprx 200 a 300m de altitude) que caiu umas faulhas de neve, mas que depois começava a chover pelo meio e que derretia tudo.

mas isto não em 80/85 mas nos anos 30 mais ou menos


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2008 às 09:26)

pedrojoper disse:


> Já ouvi chamarem de neve ao granizo, mas também neva! Há continentais que não acreditam que neva na Madeira, mas já vi muita neve, mesmo a cotas médias (1200m).



Sim, neve na Madeira deve haver quase todos os anos nos Picos. A questão aqui era haver neve na praia em Porto Santo, cota zero, algo que já deve ser mesmo uma coisa muito rara e se realmente aconteceu alguma vez nos tempos modernos.


----------

